# Can i see your ferret setups please?



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Hiya, im toying between 2 cages for my indoor ferret. Ive been advised that longer is better then a taller cage. 

These are the 2 cages i am stuck between. 

Cage 1 - Pros, size looks good to me, bars are teeny tiny, and i love the tubes already in there. And it has more height for hangy things. Cons....colour.... and i dont think it would be big enough for 2 ferrets (which i may have in the future)










Cage 2 - Pros, nicer colour, comes with litter tray, bigger. Cons-bar spacing a little big thicker, and will take up more floor space. 










And together so you can see the size difference...









What you guys think? And can i see pics of your setups please?

I forgot the measure them, but the top one is about 37" odd, and the bottom one is around 42".


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I would say that both are too small for one ferret, and more the size for a couple or rats, unless they are just for sleeping in within a large room or enclosure that they have free access to when they wish. I have a ferplast furet tower for my 2, which is within a larger enclosure.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree....way too small for a ferret, I'm afraid


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm really not fond of indoor cages, I don't think any are really suitable unless custom made but that's just me.
They are fine for sleeping in like mentioned but if they want to wake up in the day they have limited free space to chase/roll around etc in.
Have you considered keeping them outside for housing and bringing them inside? Outdoor cages tend to be a lot larger 
I've just ordered a 6x4x6 shed and run system for my pair : victory:


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Some indoor cages are fine as long as they get out for a run around a couple of times a day.
The explorer or this type of cage Ferret / Chinchillas / Rodent 2 Tier Cage | eBay
Are fine for a pair as long as they get atleast a couple of hours out a day or better twice a day.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

My ferrets used to live inside in one of those tall tower cages with four levels, but they smell.....ferrety people will tell you they don't smell or that they like the smell, but don't listen to them, because they either have no nose or they smell themselves. Ferrets smell.....'nuff said. :2thumb:

After moving them outside, they have been a lot healthier and happier. They now have a 2 tier hutch with free run of the (ferret-proofed) back garden all day.


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

> they either have no nose or they smell themselves. Ferrets smell.....'nuff said.


Not really connected to the original post, but I once had a ferreter tell me that rabbit pee smells much worse than ferret pee. What a massive lie! 

How much space do you have spare for a ferret cage?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

fixed hobs don't smell that much as long as you keep up with clearing.
I've heard too many stories of people stealing ferrets or idiot do-gooders letting them out to leave mine outside.
Plus they are happier in the house if you ask me,ours are in our living room so get to be nosy at everything going on even if they are in their cage.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

bbav said:


> fixed hobs don't smell that much as long as you keep up with clearing.
> I've heard too many stories of people stealing ferrets or idiot do-gooders letting them out to leave mine outside.
> Plus they are happier in the house if you ask me,ours are in our living room so get to be nosy at everything going on even if they are in their cage.


Mine males were neutered, and although they don't have as strong a "ferrety" smell, their pee and poo really does ming! I was having to clean them out about 3 times a day to try stay on top of it!

So you may think that your ferrets create no dreadful smells in your house, but the thing is, you're just used to it and don't notice it. Your visiting friends, however, are just too polite to tell you about it! Mine weren't.:lol2:

Moreover, outside ferrets tend to have better coats. I've found there are other benefits with moulting, and they also stack the weight on for winter and lose it again in spring, which indoor ferrets just don't do.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Well keeping her outside isint an option as 1- i dont have my own back garden, its a shared back garden and 2- im not keeping a £200 ferret outside..... 

Also, she isint a caged animal, she is out of her cage most of the time, and is only really in her cage when im at work, or when im asleep. She is pretty much free roaming.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rhianna.J said:


> Well keeping her outside isint an option as 1- i dont have my own back garden, its a shared back garden and 2- im not keeping a £200 ferret outside.....
> 
> Also, she isint a caged animal, she is out of her cage most of the time, and is only really in her cage when im at work, or when im asleep. She is pretty much free roaming.


£200 ferret??? Is is a golden one? 

Do you only have the one then? I'm honestly not wanting to start an argument or controversy here, but they really are better off in 2's.:2thumb:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> £200 ferret??? Is is a golden one?
> 
> Do you only have the one then? I'm honestly not wanting to start an argument or controversy here, but they really are better off in 2's.:2thumb:


She is an angora. 

Yeah i only have the one for now. I have every intention of getting her a playmate soon, but as she is my first ferret, i wanted to gain a little experience with one before getting another, and i felt 2 young ferrets at once for someone with no experience with them was too much, and tbh, i think im right, as Bailey has been quite a handful so far and i think i would be out of my league learning with two ;p 

As i said, she is out for at least 4 hours a day, obviously when i am off she is out for longer, but she is a free roaming ferret who only stays in her cage at night-time and when i am at work. 

I know that this does not substitute another ferret friend, but i am getting her a friend soon.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Cracking.

Watching two ferrets playing with each other is one of the funniest things ever!


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Cracking.
> 
> Watching two ferrets playing with each other is one of the funniest things ever!


i can imagine. She is brilliant alone! Very playful! She doesnt run, she does that "weasel war dance" nearly 24-7, and "dooks" all the time, i nearly renamed her "Dooker"! lol So i can just imagine how hilarious it will be with 2! lol 

Im hoping to rescue a neutered male hob for her in the future, but just want to gain a little bit more experience with her first. Maybe in a couple of more months then il start checking out the rescues.


----------



## chezequerz (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't have any photos but i bought a fairly large shed, put wire mesh around the walls of it (more to convince the neighbours their infernal rabbits were safe than because it ever seemed necessary). I had a partition which was removable so i could open the door without them flying out (was actually useful). I put two beds in the form of hay stuffed cat boxes (the fuzzy type) in there one at floor level and one on the shelf of the shed. I had a few very thick bamboo poles to give some added height believe it or not they're amazing climbers and it's always helpful to promote that behaviour. I had a metal water trough at ground level and the food was scatter fed on the substrate, all ferrets will use one corner for waste so i put a lot more substrate in that area to enable quicker cleaning out. In addition to these things i had a smaller rabbit hutch which was close to the ceiling and suspended on a shelf i put in myself and i used this for isolation purposes when illnesses struck or in cases such as a lactating mother. Mother ferrets will change when they deliver, the last female i bred from was a wonderful timid little hooded polecat, no problems with her at all then she bred and if i came in the enclosure i was certain to be chased out again, i had to separate her and the male using gloves to unclamp her jaws when she got him by the neck and began trying to tear chunks out of him. Equally mine never really liked toys much but i know some people have had some that do but really they love to play with each other and humans too if they're tame enough which my male was but that said always give 'em toys and tunnells and various new objects to keep them stimulated. 

I had to give mine up sadly but they're great pets they really are. As long as you don't mind getting bitten and have the time to work on such behaviours.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Heya, realised you didnt get any pics of indoor setups, think most people on here keep theres outside.
Heres mine, its 3ft wide by 2ft deep by 5ft high.
The cages do not have to be wide rather than tall, its the distand they could fall thats the problem so the best bet, is double cages like this, theres a ladder going from the bottom cage to the top one..
I keep two females in mine, originaly wanted males but eventualy after lotd of advice decided inside cages just arnt realy big enough for boys.. 
My girls also have aprox 4 hours out of there cage a day too.. basicly when ever they are awake! Lol

Took some pics for you.. 










Bottom (spot the fuzzy lol)









Top











What are the housed in at the moment? X


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

naz_pixie said:


> Heya, realised you didnt get any pics of indoor setups, think most people on here keep theres outside.
> Heres mine, its 3ft wide by 2ft deep by 5ft high.
> The cages do not have to be wide rather than tall, its the distand they could fall thats the problem so the best bet, is double cages like this, theres a ladder going from the bottom cage to the top one..
> I keep two females in mine, originaly wanted males but eventualy after lotd of advice decided inside cages just arnt realy big enough for boys..
> ...


That is fantastic! 

At the minute they are in one of those crap zoozones, but as i mentioned above, they spend alot of their time running free in the house, but with 2 ferrets i desparelty need a biger cage now. I think im gonna aim for the Furet Tower


----------



## x Lindsay x (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats on getting your ferret - you won't regret it they are the loveliest of animals. 

I keep mine in the garage (secure, plenty of ventilation, no cars/fumes/harmful gases before anyone asks lol) my two boys are in a large 3 storey hutch and my female is in a large 2 storey and they come into the house to play everyday. 
My rescue female does not get on with my boys and I thought I'd bring this up as you said you would like to introduce a rescue - make sure you ask the rescue for help with introductions and take your ferret to them to see if there is a ferret she gets along with and then see how they interact on her territory back home. Rarely ferrets will not get along but just to warn you incase you end up with two groups like me (not that I mind) or in a bit of a pickle.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Rhianna.J said:


> That is fantastic!
> 
> At the minute they are in one of those crap zoozones, but as i mentioned above, they spend alot of their time running free in the house, but with 2 ferrets i desparelty need a biger cage now. I think im gonna aim for the Furet Tower


Yeah the furret tower is an okay cage for ferrets from what i have heard. The upside weve these big double ones is they are very sturdy and a lot bigger i think.

Do you use www.ferretsforum.co.uk ?
They have some great threads on the pros and cons of loads of cages.
And they are a very good ferret only forum with loads of very knowledgable keepers!
The sites been down for a few days, but bare with it amd join on there if you can!

I managed to get mine at a really good price, its rrp £250, i found an awesome site that has some great deals on ferret stuff, that sells it for £180 but had it on sale for £160 and i had a 10% off code so got it for £144! Also i have a code thing from them so if you want it i can give it to you and ul get 10% off too.


----------

